# Help with scene setter and other decorations



## Amber Autry-Munnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

Last year we used a scene setter and it looked great, but the problem was we used the blue sticky stuff, and it left residue all over our walls. WE had flat paint and we have painted since then, but hubby is banning the scene setters because he doesn't want to mess with the blue sticky tack stuff and is scared it will ruin our new pain job. I want it up because I loved it so much. If I can find a good way to make him understand there is a way to do it without ruining the tape and without the setting falling (which it did in some places and we had to us thumb tacks in certain areas to keep it up). How does the command strip tape work? I can't use tacks because we don't want a bunch of holes in the walls. So, I'll have to be real creative on hanging decor up this year. I'm still not sure how I'm going to get the spider webs up and other decorations like hanging heads


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I use the removable command strips to hang things on my walls and never have a problem. However, I do have an egg shell finish and not flat paint. It could get a little pricey depending on the size of your scene setter. I have ordered them from Staples or Office Depot because they sell them in a 48 pack and they are less expensive.


----------



## Amber Autry-Munnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks B Scary, we now have egg shell after we painted because flat just doesn't look good. I just have to convince my hubby that the command strips will work fine. He's already said no to those as well. So I told him how in the hell are we going to hang up any of our decorations. He doesn't want holes in the walls and he doesn't want to use anything with adhesive in it. He's playing his no discussion crap right now and it's pissing me off.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I use poster glue dots...they work great! I use glue dots for everything. LOL They peel off very easily. I am not sure how long you are wanting your scene setter to work. If it's for days they you will probably going to have to re-attach some of them off and on. 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/poster-clear-glue-dots-a2-73_10035-18-0.fltr


----------



## Amber Autry-Munnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, I think I'm going to try the command strips this year. Here's some pics of how it looked last year.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Amber that looks amazing! I can understand why you want to hang them -- what a transformation! May I suggest picking a small wall (tell your husband if it sticks you will repaint) and hang something with just as couple command strips. Let it hang for a week so that if it is going to be affected by temperature or humidity then take it down and show you hubby how easily it comes off. I also use glue dots for many things but they do tend to come unstuck so it would depend on how long you keep up your decorations. 

PS -- I use GooGone to remove adhesives although I haven't used it on my walls because my command strips always come off. The only set back I can think of is that the command strips might ruin your scene setters when you take them down if you're not careful. I have also used balls of BLUE painters tape to hang scene setters and it works great but I have never used them long term so I am not sure how the painters tape would be long term.


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2008)

We use scene setters every year. Its a pain in the butt and time consuming but looks so awesome when done. We use thumb tacks to put up our scene setters. Ive never had an issue with paint. I dont even notice lil wholes afterward. I think we are going to try a staple gun this year tho.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Scene Setters are cool. That room looks awesome. I wish I could use them but out rooms are too tall for them to fit all the way.


----------



## CassandraSerenity (Sep 3, 2012)

Val, I've used a staple gun for the last two years for our scene setters and it works wonderfully. I love how easy it is and I find using a staple remover (like for papers) takes them out of the wall very easy. I've also used butter knives to get the staples out without an issue. 

This is what my hallway looks like with scene setters.


----------



## CassandraSerenity (Sep 3, 2012)

Lady Rohan, 

I use more than one scene setter for the length of our walls, including our entryway which is 18'. I have two layers of stone with skulls along the top.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Cassandra- your hallway looks awesome!


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow. This looks awesome. Thanks for the advice on the staple gun. I will use it this year. I also use the brick scene setters throughout the house. I just love the spooky feel it gives off.


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

I used a staple gun for my scene setters. I liked the scene setter so much it became a permanent part of the room decor


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

Amber just wait till he is half asleep and ask then. Make sure to record it. That is how my wife gets stuff out of me when i say no


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Amber, I can't believe your husband won't budge based on your photos! If that doesn't work, show him Cassandra's photos. You both do an amazing job. I have a pair of reapers I'm going to use over the bar. I was going to tape, what are command strips?


----------

